# Meyers E60 wont go down



## apmakron (Nov 23, 2014)

I have searched and still it was no help. I have an e60 pump. All was good until they called for snow. Everything else works fine. I took a jumper wire straight to black wire from battery and it sparked a little. It didnt move a hair. need some help. please storm is coming this evening.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

apmakron;1919679 said:


> I have searched and still it was no help. I have an e60 pump. All was good until they called for snow. Everything else works fine. I took a jumper wire straight to black wire from battery and it sparked a little. It didnt move a hair. need some help. please storm is coming this evening.


Is the plow up in the air? When was fluid last changed? Put jack under plow if it is up and check the filters. You can also pull the a valve and check it also while jack is under plow.


----------



## apmakron (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes its in the air. I changed the fluid about a month ago. took the the pump off and drained/flushed it. I dont have a jack tall enough. but i can improvise. I will check them out. why does it spark when i hit it with a jumper wire?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

apmakron;1919693 said:


> Yes its in the air. I changed the fluid about a month ago. took the the pump off and drained/flushed it. I dont have a jack tall enough. but i can improvise. I will check them out. why does it spark when i hit it with a jumper wire?


Completing the circuit. Start with the filters. Should be able to remove them with jack under plow but much much safer to have the weight supported. At the very least put some large wood blocks under plow so it can't remove any toes.


----------



## apmakron (Nov 23, 2014)

So I was able to get it in a heated garage. I left it there in the up position and went out plowing in a different truck. Came back about an hour later to the plow sitting in the ground. Cycled it up and down a few times getting faster every time. Took out the filters and found some ice pellets inside. Guess its time to drain it again. Ugh. Thanks for your help. Now any good tips to get water out of the pump. I had the Meyers fluid with deicer but I guess it didn't deice.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

apmakron;1920218 said:


> So I was able to get it in a heated garage. I left it there in the up position and went out plowing in a different truck. Came back about an hour later to the plow sitting in the ground. Cycled it up and down a few times getting faster every time. Took out the filters and found some ice pellets inside. Guess its time to drain it again. Ugh. Thanks for your help. Now any good tips to get water out of the pump. I had the Meyers fluid with deicer but I guess it didn't deice.


Post pic of the top cap on the pump. You won't be able to get all the water with pull top cover off and flushing rams. Need to find where it is getting in.


----------



## apmakron (Nov 23, 2014)

I will when I get back to the shop. I ended up taking it off the hoop and putting it in a vice. Drained all the fluid, removed motor, and plate. Cleaned it all out. Refilled it. Still on bench tho so no problem flushing rams. I had a leaking quick disco but I doubt it was coming from there.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

You can put a cap full of heet gas line deicer in the fluid been doing it for years with the old Meyer and Western pumps works great .


----------

